# Did my Entered Apprentice degree last evening!



## TrevorMH (Oct 25, 2017)

The wait was over.  I had been investigated by a few brothers and went to a few events at the lodge.  I'd built a good rapport with them WM and several others (though I have many more brothers to know!)  Finally, after waiting almost a year since first approaching the lodge about it, I went through my Entered Apprentice degree with two men who are very close friends - brothers, one a brother a second time from my college fraternity.

The degree itself has given me so much to think about and ponder, I cannot even say how I feel at having gone through it.  A tad overwhelmed is not inaccurate.  Deeply honored, for sure.

These men laid the cornerstones to my community's oldest buildings.  They have been an institution in my town since it was a few pioneer settlers, Spaniards and American Indians along the Arkansas River.  My great grandfather was a member, as well, which means so much to me.

NOTHING compares to the feeling of making the commitments I made, and being handed that spotless white apron which, it was explained to me, will be buried with me.

I have several questions, however...

1. I have a "proud to be a freemason" sticker I've been saving to put on my car.  Can I put it on now, or should I want until I've completed my MM degree?

2. I will be meeting weekly with brothers at the lodge to work on degree proficiency - I am very nervous about this, and I would love any tips brothers could give, in this thread or via private message.

3. I don't want to seem to eager.  These men have been so receptive and keen on having me become part of the lodge.  I'm still unsure how to conduct myself - I still stand when a brother or lady walks in the room at the lodge, which I attribute to my upbringing.  I hope they don't think I'm weird, as they are very casual with me or with one another - I just really want to make a good impression.


----------



## goomba (Oct 25, 2017)

Congrats on your EA degree!  It is my favorite degree.

1.  It depends on your grand lodge rules.  My recommendation is to wait.
2.  It boils down to repetition of small chunks at a time.
3.  We are all weird.  If we weren't the world wouldn't be normal.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 25, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome brother. Just take your time with all of it. Let it all soak in. I'm fairly new to the fraternity,  just under two years. I still have so much to learn myself even as a master mason.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations Brother. I too take great pride in knowing many illustrious  men have preceded me and I am caring on an honoured and honourable  tradition.



TrevorMH said:


> The wait was over.  I had been investigated by a few brothers and went to a few events at the lodge.  I'd built a good rapport with them WM and several others (though I have many more brothers to know!)  Finally, after waiting almost a year since first approaching the lodge about it, I went through my Entered Apprentice degree with two men who are very close friends - brothers, one a brother a second time from my college fraternity.
> 
> The degree itself has given me so much to think about and ponder, I cannot even say how I feel at having gone through it.  A tad overwhelmed is not inaccurate.  Deeply honored, for sure.
> 
> ...



What Goomba said, but I would add this - I love an eager EA  As with with your application, be ready to hasten slowly.

This is exactly how I learn ritual http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...al-lines-candidates-questions-answers-2010-11


----------



## goomba (Oct 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> What Goomba said,



Bloke that's the best advice.  Could you tell my wife please?


----------



## Bloke (Oct 26, 2017)

goomba said:


> Bloke that's the best advice.  Could you tell my wife please?


Goomba's wife, please pay attention to Goomba.. if you feel like throwing something at me.. you'd better have a good arm.. I am a long long way away safely tucked away on my idyllic Island and am carefully guarded by attack kangaroos


----------



## Keith C (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!

Your enthusiasm is wonderful, try to keep it!  The learning is nothing to be intimidated about, everyone wants you to do well and learn what will help you to become a better man.  There should be no "gotcha" moments.  Take it at your own pace, just like your degree experience, everyone there went through it and successfully made it!  Don't feel the need to apologize about your manners, eventually you will realize that you truly are among brothers and will be comfortable treating them as such - OK, perhaps you will treat them better than you have your siblings in the past.

As to the bumper sticker, I would say "it depends."  Does it ONLY say "Proud to be a Freemason" or does it have a S&C on it?  If it has the S&C it is likely in the MM configuration and not appropriate for you to display yet.  Ask one of the officers of your lodge, as they will know the particulars of your jurisdiction.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 26, 2017)

Best wishes. What lodge?


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats !
 To your questions:
1 - Ask your WM or Secretary - they can advise you as to the rules of your GL   ( Here, in SC, you have to be a MM to display the S&C) 
2- Just keep at it ....... repetition and discipline are the keys to doing the work. 
3- Just breathe, they all want to make a good impression too. Be yourself and be polite - if that does not work, maybe Bloke will let you borrow a kangaroo to protect you. LOL   ( Just kidding about the kangaroo..... sort of )


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 4, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome Brother!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 20, 2017)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## BroCaution (Nov 21, 2017)

Congrats brother.


----------



## billyjfootball (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats!!  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Thomas Stright (Nov 22, 2017)

Congrats and Welcome Brother!


----------



## Randy81 (Nov 25, 2017)

Congrats, brother!


----------



## Andy Fracica (Nov 26, 2017)

Congratulations Brother you are on your way!


----------

